# Snake with foot found in China



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

At first I thought maybe it would be a deformed lizard, but......... That's freaky lookin'.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/6187320/Snake-with-foot-found-in-China.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks more like a snake that swallowed something that managed to get a leg out


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Progress Report:

Snakes with one leg get beaten to dead with shoes. Please resubmit design.

Dept. of Reptiles - Research and Development Div.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Dammit, I told you Henry that if I ate that lizard foot, it would go straight to my thighs.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That snake's mom is gonna have a tough time explaining that one to the dad. " For the last time, John, the iguana and I are just FRIENDS!"


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow strange


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm calling shenanigans! If you look at the snake there seems to be a buldge right at the part of the snake where the foot is like something had been eaten by the snake and this foot is attached to whatever that was.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've seen a snake with a sweater, but never one with a foot. Imagine the cost of the little shoe!


----------

